

San Diego: join us for SD Hacker News meetup #35 (Fri 11/30) - th
http://anyvite.com/fhlkd1tcep

======
ekianjo
Hope you have fun in San Diego! We will have our HN event in Kansai, Japan, on
the same day (<http://hnkansai.doorkeeper.jp/events/2094>)

~~~
th
Cool. Have fun in Japan!

------
donretag
How is the tech scene like in SD in general?

Been thinking about moving there for some time now. Not into mobile apps or
social networking sites, just a very strong backend developer (search engines,
machine learning, etc...)

~~~
newuser9999
there is work around depending on what you do,but many people arent working
"full time"and its expensive to live here. its hard to say which is better the
girls or the weather but both are really fine. housing is an issue unless
youve got the $$$$$ or know someone----right now i wouldnt be anywhere else.
come on down

~~~
donretag
I live in California right now, so I not too worried about cost. I already
have great weather and I am married. :)

Haven't looked at many companies, buti like what Opera is doing.

~~~
_kst_
What's Opera doing?

------
vmmcmm
Please send me details of the time and place of the next meeting Michael
vmmcmm@yahoo.com

------
dakrisht
Is there an HN event for Los Angeles?

